# Heat issues



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Given that it's already held up under those conditions for several weeks, I'd be inclined to leave it alone.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

Barry said:


> Given that it's already held up under those conditions for several weeks, I'd be inclined to leave it alone.


+1 on that!


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Mainly they need access to water and an opening big enough to allow the increase in bee traffic and air movement. If they have those, using evaporative cooling, they can lower the nest temperature under severe conditions.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

If the bees are bearding a lot you could prop up the quilt with something instead of removing it.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I threw an upside down entrance on the top of one hive that was breading like crazy. They stopped breading and really seem to like the top entrance. Dont have the heart to take it away from them.


----------

